# Cheeses'



## Waldo (Jan 1, 2007)

OJK Forum members , lets see your choices. What is your favorite cheese to have with wine? *Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 1, 2007)

I love a sharp swiss. Dry.




http://www.villagecheeseltd.com/cheese wedge.jpg 
And Waldo, what is your favorite cheese with wine?



*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## jsmahoney (Jan 1, 2007)

I guess I've usuallybeen serveda sharp cheddar cheese and crackers at our local liquor store wine tasting. So, couldn't really say!



*Edited by: jsmahoney *


----------



## grapeman (Jan 1, 2007)

I think almost any cheese is "Gouda" with wine.









Why don't you start a poll Waldo with five cheeses and see what everybody likes best?


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 1, 2007)

Yes! Run a poll! The cheesefrau insists!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 1, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> Yes! Run a poll! The cheesefrau insists!




I'm scared PWP-VERY scared!


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 1, 2007)

Cheesefrau says, "Apples and cheese go well together. Come on over here, Appleman!"


----------



## pkcook (Jan 1, 2007)

With a Shiraz or Cab, I prefer a stong sharp cheddar. I found a nice semi-hard white cheese from Ireland at Sams that I love with either white or red wine.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 1, 2007)

I like a Havarti but not easy to find all the time so settle with a Jarlsburg.


----------



## smurfe (Jan 1, 2007)

Velveeta *Edited by: smurfe *


----------



## Waldo (Jan 1, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> I love a sharp swiss. Dry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My favorite is Stilton and a strong second is a smoked cheddar PWP


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 1, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> Yes!  Run a poll!  The cheesefrau insists!



Cheesefrau looks like she means business...Appleman..keep your distance...


----------



## Francie (Jan 1, 2007)

I absolutely love Gouda as well as Brie (along with pears, apples, dried cherries)!!!


I do not know what is supposed to go well with which wines, guess I should read up on that, but have noticed that if we are making any Italian dish, I love a great Chianti and tend to cut a piece of the Reggio Parm, cheese with it!!


Francie


----------



## Dean (Jan 1, 2007)

Stilton, Gorgonzola, Bressie Blue, and German Butter. Take some red pears, slice them up nice, add some blue cheese, take a few walnuts on top of that, and enjoy with a nice full bodied red wine. It's so awesome!*Edited by: Dean *


----------



## paubin (Jan 2, 2007)

I love all cheeses....almost as much as the beverage with them. Except slices of Velveta...Which velveta do you prefer Smurfe, the big brick, individually rapped or perhaps the mexican type???









Pete


----------



## smurfe (Jan 2, 2007)

paubin said:


> I love all cheeses....almost as much as the beverage with them. Except slices of Velveta...Which velveta do you prefer Smurfe, the big brick, individually rapped or perhaps the mexican type???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Depends on what I am doing with it. Mostly it is grilled cheese sandwiches (one of my favorite quick meals or snacks)which I will use the individually wrapped but prefer the brick. Macaroni and cheese is great as well as Rotel Dip. All use the brick. I do not care for the Mexican type. If I want that type of flavor I add a can of Rotel tomatoes to the product for a smoother and spicier flavor.


Smurfe


----------



## Funky Fish (Jan 2, 2007)

Manchego is my fav. Also like an aged cheddar.


----------



## redderthebetter (Jan 4, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> Yes! Run a poll! The cheesefrau insists!






I think I'm in love


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 4, 2007)

With the cheese? the knife? the corset?


----------



## oneram (Jan 4, 2007)

Its a very Strong Smell but taste wonderful with any kind of Red Wine. THe name is Fontenelli. Spelling may be off that. But its very good.


----------



## bmorosco (Jan 4, 2007)

Well here is a guide i stumbled across....



<DIV =line>Wine and Cheese Pairing Guide


If you have a certain type of wine and want to know what cheese to serve with it, here's your chart! 


Remember, as with all pairings, your taste buds reign supreme. These are just guidelines - you may find you like quite different combinations! 


*Asti Spumanti - baby swiss
Beaujolais - US brie, feta, muenster
Bordeaux - havarti
Cabernet Sauvignon - US brie, camembert, strong cheddar, Danish blue
Champagne - vintage brie, mild cheddar, chevre, colby, edam, gouda
Chardonnay - mild cheddar, gruyere, provolone
Chenin Blanc - camembert
Gewurztraminer - boursin, caraway, chevre, swiss
Madeira - bleu
Riesling - cheshire, colby, edam, gouda, monterey jack
Rioja - strong cheddar, havarti
Sancerre - goat cheese
Sauternes - gorgonzola
Sauvignon Blanc - strong cheddar, gruyere
Sherry - bleu
Sherry, sweet - vintage brie
Port, Tawny - bleu, roquefort, stilton
Vouvray - goat cheese
White Zinfandel - cream cheese
Zinfandel - muenster *


----------



## bmorosco (Jan 4, 2007)

Here is one more....


Wine and cheese combinations, much like all other aspects of wine, are a purely personal decision. That said, there are some combinations that are naturally pleasing to the vast majority of consumers. Usually one drinks red wine with hard cheese, and white wine with soft cheeses. These charts below are just a guideline - be sure to keep an open mind and find out what is best suited to your own palate! 



<TABLE cellPadding=8 border=2>
<T>
<TR>
<TD>*Cheese Type*</TD>
<TD>*Wine*</TD>
<TD>*Wine Suggestions*</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Baby Swiss</TD>
<TD>




</TD>
<TD>Asti Spumanti</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Bleu</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Tawny Port, Madeira, Sherry</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Boursin</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Gewurztraminer</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Brie, Vintage </TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Champagne, Sweet Sherry</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Brie, US</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Cabernet, Beaujolais</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Camembert</TD>
<TD>






</TD>
<TD>Cabernet, Chenin Blanc</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Caraway</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Gewurztraminer</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Cheddar, Mild</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Champagne, Chardonnay</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Cheddar, Strong</TD>
<TD>






</TD>
<TD>Cabernet, Rioja, Sauvignon Blanc</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Cheshire</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Riesling</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Chevre</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Gewurztraminer, Champagne</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Colby</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Riesling, Champagne</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Cream Cheese</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>White Zinfandel</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Danish Blue</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Cabernet</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Edam</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Riesling, Dry Champagne</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Feta</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Beaujolais</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Goat Cheese</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Sancerre, Vouvray</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Gorgonzola</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Sauternes - Bordeaux</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Gouda</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Riesling, Champagne</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Gruyere</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Chardonnay, Sauvignon Blanc</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Havarti</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Bordeaux, Rioja</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Monterey Jack</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Riesling</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Muenster</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Beaujolais, Zinfandel</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Provolone</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Chardonnay</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Roquefort</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Tawny Port</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Stilton</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Port</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD>Swiss</TD>
<TD>



</TD>
<TD>Gewurztraminer</TD></TR></T></TABLE>





- goes best with white wine



- goes best with red wine


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2007)

How about whatever I have with whatever I have!


----------



## bmorosco (Jan 7, 2007)

Thats what I thought!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, I was opening a bottle of Mastas Barolo and needed some cheese to go with it and tried something new. It is Guyere. It is a medium sharp cheese and very nice paired with a great wine. The wine was the Masters Edition with raisins and is out of this world. As soon as I hit the lotto Ill be buying 1 of these.



Really everyone, if you havent tried this 1 and could afford it and like Barolo, buy it. Ive tried about 5 commercial Barolos, 1 of them being a $30 bottle and this just blew its doors in!


----------

